
OpenCore Computer Launches AMD-Powered Mac Clones Without Apple's Approval - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/opencore-computer-launches-amd-powered-mac-clones-without-apples-approval/
======
rvz
Statement from Acidanthera (OpenCore developers):

> We at Acidanthera are a small group of enthusiasts who are passionate about
> Apple ecosystem and spend time developing software to improve macOS
> compatibility with different kinds of hardware including older Apple-made
> computers and virtual machines. For us, who do this on entirely volunteer
> and uncommercial basis, for fun, it is shocking and disgusting that some
> dishonest people we do not even know dare to use the name and logo of our
> bootloader, OpenCore, as a matter of promotion in some illicit criminal
> scam. Be warned, that we are nohow affiliated with these people and strongly
> ask everyone by all means to never approach them. Be safe. [0]

They are not affiliated with 'OpenCore Computer' and this is someone else
doing this. Given the verdict of the Apple v Psystar lawsuit, this is in clear
violation to Apple's EULA and is 'commercially' dead on arrival.

[0] [https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/13/opencore-
hackintosh/](https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/13/opencore-hackintosh/)

